# Laissez Les Bon Temps Roulez



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Mardi Gras to all the Fine Vine Wine Forum members!

I cooked up a pretty darn good version of The Big Easy Jambalaya tonight. Double recipe. Hard to cook Jambalaya for just two. Left overs for sure. Mixed in some "imported" North Dakota "German" Snausage as well as some large Shrimp. Washed it all down with a bottle of CC Showcase Viognier. Darn tasty.

Hope everyone is having a great "Fat Tuesday"


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhh Mike....you know the rules.






No pictures, it didn't happen!


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn! Now I want chicken and sausage gumbo! I make my own andouille because we can't get any good stuff around here. I did make a wicked smothered chicken the other night though! I got the recipe from the Times Picayune and it was very good.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 9, 2011)

Go Mike. But I have to agree with RunningWolf.....

I'm so glad the Mardi Gras is over, traffic down here sucked the last few days. Working the Monday and Tuesday at the ER we got to see a few of the idiots that don't know their limits, but not much worse than any "normal" weekend. Can't say the same for the night shift cause I hear they got nailed by stupid human tricks


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I could get my phone out and head to the can for a snap of the "after party" ........... Whos' up?

Perhaps I can trussle up some of the leftovers tonight for an appetizing shot with a nice bottle of Michaelena to go with it.

Stupid human tricks huh. Enquiring minds want to know just how stupid people get when they are in the "quartaa"?


----------



## gaudet (Mar 9, 2011)

Stupid human tricks

Fighting the NOPD when you are drunk and they are doing crowd control at Mardi Gras, you are very likely to get tasered or minimally beat with a mace

Trying to climb a greased street post with your drunk self, leave that for the professional strippers on Bourbon please

Jumping from rooftop to rooftop while under the influence (doing your worst Colt Sievers impersonation) and falling through a rotten roof

You get the picture


----------



## gaudet (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and I'll pass on the after party shots thanks for the offer


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Mike.... I tried to PM you back but your inbox is full....


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2011)

OK,

Try again.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Ahhh Mike....you know the rules.
> No pictures, it didn't happen!



For Dan the man! They were better tonight than last night! Special Mardi Gras beads no extra charge!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Very cool! Looks awesomely festive.


----------

